
NASA Receives Science Report on Europa Lander Concept - daegloe
https://www.nasa.gov/feature/nasa-receives-science-report-on-europa-lander-concept
======
LordWinstanley
Haven't they read Arthur C Clarke?

It'll end in tears!

